# Colonoscopy on Mon. VERY nervous! Can you answer some ?'s



## Irishbuzzer (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi,I have been reading the posts here and they have been very helpful but I have a few extra things to ask.Basically I have gallstones (which took ages to find out, before which the Dr's have me convinced I was Mad!)Anyway I met my surgeon on Wed, and he said many people rush into surgery for the removal of the gallbladder and afterwards still have severe pain. In lots of cases the gallstones are hiding something such as IBS.So he wants to do some tests, well I jumped off the bed when he told me this and since I have not been able to shake of nerves.He is going to do 2 tests, all I picked up was a camera was going to go where the sun don;t shine!He said he would make me sleepy first, does that mean I will be out of it or just pain free?Does the Dr manouvre you into the postion before or after drugs take?Do you lie on your side?How long does the test take?Will I be ok to dress myself soon after, or do I have to wait around to recover?How long afterwards can I leave for home?Sorry for asking really daft questions, I am just so nervous and trying to get my head around what happens.Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## kwatson (Oct 30, 2003)

hello ' I had a colonoscopy 1 month ago and i was also afraid .actually it wasnt that bad they give you an enema or enemas until your stool is clear then they give you and iv .then they took me in another room where they would do the procedure .the nurse told me she was going to put some medicine in me iv .and thats all i remembered until i was woken up by doctor you will be able to dress yourself but you will need a ride home.and the next day i had some stomach pains although not bad .oh yea they have you lay on your side but your gown is covering you right before you are put to sleep .i wouldnt be afraid if i had to do it again.


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I didn't have an enema this past time, but I have had one in the past, when I couldn't stomach the prep liquid they gave me







I've had Colitis for 20 years, and I'm only 30, so I've had about 4 colonoscopies. Believe me when I say that the prep is a lot worse than the actual test. Just keep some magazines on hand, some hand-held computer games, crossword puzzles, etc, after you drink your prep, because you will be in the potty for quite a while







My husband even brought the television into the bathroom for me, LOL







I went from the potty to the bathtub for most of the day, because you begin to get pretty raw after having D for so long, and a hot bath is soothing, or at least it was for me. (This is going to sound kinda gross, but I just want to be honest with you...PAT, do not wipe, when you start to feel raw. I know you'll probably be thinking you are not getting clean, but it hurts SO MUCH worse if you wipe...so just pat gently....again, sorry to be graphic, but that is what worked for me!! Also, keep some Vaseline on hand, that helps with the pain too...) I'd say I probably had a good 5 or 6 hours of potty time. I'd be okay for about 10 or 15 minutes at a time, and then have to go again. The stuff they gave me to drink didn't taste good at all, but at least it wasn't much to have to drink. I believe I figured it out to be about 3 cups. In the past, I've had to drink the Go-Lytely prep, and that was a GALLON to drink, so 3 cups was pretty easy to swallow compared to that!! It tastes bad, but just mix it with some 7-Up or Sprite, and drink it with a straw so it goes down fast. And after you drink it, make SURE you are near a potty







The test itself is not bad. I went in and they put me in this little waiting room, hooked me up to an IV, and let my Mom and my husband come in and talk to me until it was time for my test. Then when it was time, they wheeled me into the examination room, put some medication into my IV, and I was in la-la land, LOL







I could sort of tell what was going on, but didn't care, if that makes sense?? Like I could see my colon on the TV, but I don't remember feeling any pain or anything. They told me that anytime I moaned or made any sort of noise like I was in discomfort (which I don't remember making any noise at all, but I guess I did!!), they gave me a little more of the sedation medication to help me relax. I got through the test pretty easily, and was actually awake while they were wheeling me to the recovery room. I never slept after my test. They said that was kind of odd, because it's hard to wake most people up after those tests. But I have to take sleeping pills at night to help me sleep, and they said that can make the sedation med not work quite as well. You'll be pretty groggy for most of the day more than likely. I'd say plan to stay at home for the rest of the day to rest. I had some D after my test, but NOTHING like the prep. I just remember napping a lot. I think the worrying about the test is MUCH worse than the test itself. You'll do fine I'm sure!! If you have any questions, don't hesitate to email me







I'd be glad to help answer anything I can!! And good luck with your test!!


----------



## Irishbuzzer (Jul 28, 2003)

Ashley and Kathy THANK YOU so very much, I feel calmer already from reading your posts.I guess I am lucky in a way, as I have the prep to take at home tomorrow. It won't be as bad using my own bathroom as it would be to have to do so in hospital.


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

I had my procedure done Oct. 9 & I probably worried as much or more that you. The prep was horrible - I had to take 3 dulcolax the day before the prep day & then a gallon of Colyte (ugh!) the day before the procedure. The procedure itself was a snap. They inserted an IV, put my sleepy med in it & the next thing I knew I was in recovery & they were waking me to go home. I took all kinds of reading material into the bathroom along with a phone, etc. From probably 4:00 until midnight on prep day I never left the potty. Night before, until 4:00 day before & night before procedure I had to wear diapers. I've had IBS-D with urgency for 20 years & have trouble holding it during the best of times so knew then would be out of the question. Trying to swallow 1 gallon of that #### was definitely the worst.Hope we all could help in some way. I also got really sore & the prep got my hemmies to bleeding again.Misty


----------

